# SINGING PRAISES OF MSM/SILICA/FLAXSEED/SULFUR OIL



## Nanyanika (Feb 16, 2006)

Some of you may remember my distressing thread last year, regarding the condition of my newgrowth, which was seemingly dry and brittle, for a whole year. I could not be certain whether my hair was reacting due to a deficency, stress or scab hair. i also had increasing breakage/brittleness in the middle of my head. I tried deep conditioners and moisturizers and nothing could bring my hair back to a healthy condition. I must admitt that my diet/health condition had been poor for a long time and I failed to adequately supplement my diet. I began to search the forum for threads discussing successes of various vitamins on the hair/health. i came across msm posts, EFAs silica etc. Praise God, i took the advice on here I went out and purchased high quality vitamins, I also purchased sulfur powder and mixed it with oils to replace MTG within two weeks my newgrowth softened, i have no britteleness, i have less shedding/breakage my hair is growing faster and it is helping to imprive my health.  I wanted to say thank you LHCF for all the support and advice, i couldn't have overcome this hurdle without you all.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah DEN! I am happy you have found something that works for your beautiful  hair! Please tell, do you measure the amount of sulfur powder that you put in your oil concoction or do you just pour in a small amount? Does the concoction have any smell at all?


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 16, 2006)

Alli77 said:
			
		

> Yeah DEN! I am happy you have found something that works for your beautiful  hair! Please tell, do you measure the amount of sulfur powder that you put in your oil concoction or do you just pour in a small amount? Does the concoction have any smell at all?


Hi Alli7, i really love my sulfur oil cocoction better than MTG, whicvh left my hair feeling coarser and drier despite the growth results, and it doesn't smell like bacon fat, in fact you can't smell anything. My hair grows fast with my own oil. I use my empty 32OZ mtg bottle for good measure....i fill the bottom about half an inch full of sulfur powder and fill the remainder with natural oils. the best are jojoba oil, olive oil, coconut oil, right to the top of the bottle. give it a good shake leave it for a day or two so that it can dissolve a bit, then its ready to be applied to the scalp or hair.


----------



## amy1234 (Feb 16, 2006)

Congrats! it's interesting that you formed your own sulfor oil mix. I'm wondering if you can crush msm pills as a substitute of sulfur and use it to make a sulfur/oil combo, since msm is made up of mostly sulfur ?


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 16, 2006)

*Dee* said:
			
		

> Congrats! it's interesting that you formed your own sulfor oil mix. I'm wondering if you can crush msm pills as a substitute of sulfur and use it to make a sulfur/oil combo, since msm is made up of mostly sulfur ?


Thanks Dee, i use the exact same yellow coloured sulfur powder as in MTG, The one i use is a yellow kind called Baldwins Sulphur Powder. http://www.baldwins.co.uk/perl/go.pl/shop/adv-search-results.html
I'm rejoicing because i get better results. My formula is natural without the petrolatum and other unnatural additives.


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Feb 16, 2006)

Congratulations on your success Den1! I have been considering making my on MTG as well using sulphur/msm/oils, so I'm happy to hear your great reviews.


----------



## blac_quarian (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi Den, and congratulations on getting back on track with your hair.  I checked out your photos and you appear to be very dedicated to this hair journey and the results are smashing!  The sulfur that you purchased from Baldwin's - does it come in a particular strength?  Is there even a choice?  I would like to follow your example and make an alternative version of MTG using your recipe.  I also had read on another thread that you can actually purchase the powder from the pharmacy counter; do you know if this would be identical the Baldwin's?...


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 16, 2006)

LuvLiLocks said:
			
		

> Congratulations on your success Den1! I have been considering making my on MTG as well using sulphur/msm/oils, so I'm happy to hear your great reviews.


When your ready give it a try,  I guarantee that you won't be disappoinbted i was a little apprehensive at first when i decided to attempt making my own MTG replica, I was conerned that I was going to waste money, if it didn't work. I'm so happy I gave in, i remember looking through Nurse's Album and looking at her growth pictures, resulting from creating her homemade sulfur oil, she really helped me make my final decision.


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 16, 2006)

blac_quarian said:
			
		

> Hi Den, and congratulations on getting back on track with your hair.  I checked out your photos and you appear to be very dedicated to this hair journey and the results are smashing!  The sulfur that you purchased from Baldwin's - does it come in a particular strength?  Is there even a choice?  I would like to follow your example and make an alternative version of MTG using your recipe.  I also had read on another thread that you can actually purchase the powder from the pharmacy counter; do you know if this would be identical the Baldwin's?...


Thank-you, yes i am extremely diligent with my routine, i do not want to slack i remember all too well how much i have suffered through this journey, I thank God that all the sorrow is all over and now i'm receiving great results. The sulfur i orrdered from Baldwins does not come in strengths other than different measurements of powder. I think you should be able to purchase this yellow kind of sulfur from a pharmacy, which would be the same kind i use from baldwins.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 17, 2006)

Den 1, i hope you will continue to be happy with your *beautiful, thick, wavy, soft, long hair  *
You have really helped me out! 
MSM is the truth...i was taking holland and baretts 1000 first(for 2months) i really like it.
I now have gone onto the one you reccomend which i think is good too, my hair texture has changed , it is now very soft! i cannot even figure out my hair type...maybe 4A? 

HHG


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 17, 2006)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> Den 1, i hope you will continue to be happy with your *beautiful, thick, wavy, soft, long hair  *
> You have really helped me out!
> MSM is the truth...i was taking holland and baretts 1000 first(for 2months) i really like it.
> I now have gone onto the one you reccomend which i think is good too, my hair texture has changed , it is now very soft! i cannot even figure out my hair type...maybe 4A?
> ...


Thank-you, i never will stop using my supplements, my texture has also changed, it more a type 3 now, which i had when i was a little girl, somehow it changed to a type 4 over the years. I tried the HB  brand too, but it wasn't that great. New horizions is the best because it is pure and distilled. Let me know how you progress with the new brand of msm.


----------



## nurseN98 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congratulations! I'm glad you found the right combo to work for you.
I have a question though, is New Horizons MSM a UK brand or did you get it online. I'm looking for another one because the one I have is bitter and I actually want to start taking it again for my achy knees. 

Anywho, I'm glad everything is progressing nicely for you.


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 17, 2006)

nurseN98 said:
			
		

> Congratulations! I'm glad you found the right combo to work for you.
> I have a question though, is New Horizons MSM a UK brand or did you get it online. I'm looking for another one because the one I have is bitter and I actually want to start taking it again for my achy knees.
> 
> Anywho, I'm glad everything is progressing nicely for you.


Thank-you, I orderd new horizions pure crystal flakes msm from they're uk site. If you click on this link you will find the US price lists. also its free shipping, not sure about US customers though. http://almsm.co.uk/  HTHs Den1


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey Den! i would take these but i'm scared of overdoing it on the vitamins. i already take flax, b50 complex an a-z and biotin. how will you know if your overdoin it?


----------



## aquarian1252004 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congratulations Den, I have always admired your hair throughout your journey  you have got my PJ spidey sense itching :scratchch I think I am going to steal your idea and create my own sulfur oil solution.  I just need to find a company that sells just as good of a sulfur powder that you get in the UK here in the US <open to your suggestions>


----------



## Ladylynn (Feb 17, 2006)

Is MSM Sulfur powder the same as sulfur powder?   I have seen MSM sulfur powder at puritans pride and they are running a sale.


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 17, 2006)

Candy_C said:
			
		

> Hey Den! i would take these but i'm scared of overdoing it on the vitamins. i already take flax, b50 complex an a-z and biotin. how will you know if your overdoin it?


I think you should be okay, however if you decide to try the MSM email me and i will tell you a suitable dosage to start off with. I also take biotin and silica, and have no adverse effects, but i also have a bad diet so these vitamins are very much needed for my health. MSM works as a detoxifier and is safe non-toxic mineral, it is as harmless as water, it is vital to drink lots of water to flush the body of toxins. Here is some imoprtant information bout msm

Health benefits

MSM or Methylsulfonylmethane is a nutrient, a normal metabolite, or by-product of dimethylsulfoxide, better known as DMSO.

Scientific research has shown that MSM:

provides flexibility and porosity to cell walls 
scavenges free radicals 
relieves allergies to foods and pollens 
helps the liver produce choline 
controls acidity in stomach and ulcers 
can coat the intestinal tract to prevent parasites adhesion 
helps with hypersentitivity to drugs 
increases the body's ability to produce insulin 
has an important role in carbohydrate metabolism 
has been shown to speed wound healing 
 Product description
How to use

If you are using capsules:

Start taking 1 MSM capsule twice daily per 30 pounds of body weight. 
Take with meals or juice. 
For optimum results, use in conjunction with a diet high in fresh fruits and vegetables. For accelerated results increase your intake as desired. 
If you are using powder:

Start taking ¼ teaspoon of MSM powder twice daily per 60 pounds of body weight. 
Take with meals or juice. 
For optimum results, use in conjunction with a diet high in fresh fruits and vegetables. For accelerated results increase your intake as desired. 
If you are using Torpedos tablets:

Take 1 Torpedo tablet twice daily per 60 pounds of body weight. 
Torpedos tablets are easier to swallow and dissolve more quickly than capsules or conventional tablets. 
Dosage:

MSM is no more toxic than water. Any excess of MSM in your system will stay in the bloodstream for 12 hours, removing toxins and cleaning the interior walls of arteries. 

A single dose of MSM is usually not effective in ameliorating symptoms. Noticeable results are usually seen within 2-21 days. 

The amount of MSM in each dose is not critical, daily dosages from 150-5000 mg per day may be ingested and put to work internally. However the benefit of MSM is enhanced when coupled with equal amounts of ascorbic acid and vitamin C. 

MSM is found naturally in the human body (in the blood, and in the organs). 
MSM has been detected in normal human urine 
The natural level of MSM in the circulatory system of an adult human male is about 0.2 parts per million. 
Normal human adults excrete from 4 to 11 mg of MSM per day in their urine. 
In mammals, the concentration of MSM in the body's various storehouses decreases with age, possibly as a result of changing diet or body metabolism. Some research suggests that there is a minimum concentration of MSM that must be maintained in the body to preserve the normal function and structure. 
 Product description
Ingredients

MSM or Methylsulfonylmethane supplement facts:

Serving size MSM capsules: 1 capsule

Serving size MSM powder: ¼ teaspoon

Serving size MSM Torpedos tablets: 1 tablet

Amount per serving  %DV 
Capsules    
MSM or Methylsulfonylmethane 500 mg * 
Powder     
MSM or Methylsulfonylmethane 1000 mg * 
Torpedos tablets     
MSM or Methylsulfonylmethane 99.99% * 
Water 0.01% * 
*Daily Value not established.  

All MSM products are guaranteed pure without:

binders 
fillers 
artificial colors 
flavors 
preservatives 
Other ingredients:

MSM capsules are made of gelatin

 Product description
Caution

Keep away from small children. 
MSM is useful and safe. The dosage ranges widely from 1 or 2 g daily up to 80 g daily. 
Consult a physician first before consuming more than 80 g of MSM per day. 
"A couple of grams a day would be a good general dosage," says Dr.Jacob. "I would be very careful in the 80 g (daily) range - that much is best used under the watchful eyes of a health professional."

One in five people may experience negative detoxification symptoms in the first 10 days during which toxins are flushed from the system. Symptoms may include:

Diarrhea 
Skin rash 
Possible headaches 
Several days of fatigue 
In general, the more intense the symptoms, the more toxins there are in the body, and the more MSM is needed for detoxification. To reduce toxic symptoms, if you suspect Candida or metals, it is advised to start with a lower dose of 750 mg, 2 times a day and build up to 3,000 mg twice a day.

Otherwise for a maximum benefit, it's recommended to use an initial "load" dose of 3,000 mg twice a day. After the initial treatment, physical energy levels should increase.

 Product description
Shelf life and storage

Shelf life is up to 5 years (opened or unopened product) 
Store in a cool and dry place 
 Product description
Why is this product so special?

What MSM is:

MSM or Methylsulfonylmethane is the third largest solid component found in the body, a pure white sulfur powder that comes from the ocean. MSM is a natural part of every cell function and is concentrated in the connective tissues of the skin, nails and hair.

MSM is a nutrient and a normal metabolite, or by-product of dimethylsulfoxide, better known as DMSO. Chemically, MSM is DMSO with one added, stabilizing atom of oxygen onto the sulfur, i.e., CH3SO2CH3.

MSM is a ubiquitous compound in the diet of all vertebrates. MSM and its precursors derive from vegetables, fruit, fish and meat. Interestingly, one of the richest sources of MSM in the diet of mammals is milk.

Industrial food refining and processing (heat or drying) remove MSM much in the same way as they deplete vitamins and minerals. MSM helps our bodies utilize the vitamins that we take, thereby providing the means to derive the maximum benefit from them.

MSM is a natural form of organic sulfur found in all living organisms, and is present in low concentrations in our body fluids and tissues. It is a natural component of many fresh fruits, vegetables, seafood and meat. It is also found in tea, coffee, chocolate and milk. However, unless your diet is composed primarily of raw foods, it is unlikely that you are receiving enough MSM for proper health management. 

Yet, ironically while sulfur is clearly essential for health, it is not officially regarded as such by the US Academy of Sciences, which establishes nutritional recommendations for the FDA. In addition, sulfur, per se, has been one of the least researched nutritional minerals. Interest in MSM has grown tremendously however, over the last few years.

What MSM does:

MSM, an organic sulfur found in all living organisms is a non-toxic metabolite of dimethylsulfoxide or DMSO that delivers health and nutrition at biochemical levels. It detoxifies and increases immunity, flexibility and blood circulation. It provides flexibility and porosity to cell walls, allowing nutrition into the cell and toxins out of the cell.

Sulfur is a key component of connective tissues and joints, and is needed for enzyme activity, hormone balance, and function of the immune system. As a central component of collagen and connective tissue, sulfur assists the body in preventing inflammation and facilitating repair of connective tissues.

It is estimated that the human body uses up to about 1/8 teaspoon of MSM each day. It needs to be replaced on a regular basis. Good health practices involve replacing essential substances that our bodies naturally use up or lose through illness or abuse. For general use, MSM should be taken internally as a food supplement.

Sulfur has an important role in the body:

Sulfur is necessary for collagen synthesis. Collagen is an insoluble fibrous protein found in vertebrates (species with a backbone or a spinal cord) as the dominant component of connective tissue fibrils and bones. 
Sulfur is involved in metabolic synthesis and is a metabolic catalyst with the B vitamins, thiamin, vitamin C, biotin and pantothenic acid. 
This element is one of the most abundant in the body. 
Sulfur is a component of amino acids (methionine, cysteine, taurine), vitamins (B1, biotin), hormones (insulin), coenzymes (coenzyme A) and antioxidants (glutathione, N-acetylcysteine, alpha lipoic acid). 
Because sulfur is necessary to build disulfide bonds, which hold together tissues, it forms part of the body's physical structure, including protein, collagen, glucosamine, skin and nails. 
MSM is therefore necessary for collagen synthesis in:

the skin 
hair 
nails 
bones 
muscles 
organs 
Consumption of MSM is known to:

soften tissues 
relieve stress 
relieve asthma 
relieve arthritis 
relieve inflammation 
relieve constipation 
relieve candida 
detoxify the body 
increase blood circulation 
reduce muscle cramps and back pain 
permit muscles to heal 
increase energy 
promote mental calmness 
improve mental concentration 
MSM as a therapeutic nutrient:

Many studies conducted under controlled conditions indicate that MSM may be a potent therapeutic agent. These include studies on: 

Allergies 
Breast cancer 
Colon cancer 
Energy 
Hypersensitivity 
Antiparasitism 
Lupus 
Scleroderma 
Stomach acid 
 Arthritis 
Breathing 
Diabetes and hypoglycemia 
Hyperacidity 
Immune system 
Interstitial cystitis 
Muscle and joint pain 
Snoring 

Based on its growing use and positive anecdotal evidence, MSM is developing a strong following as an effective natural, over-the-counter remedy.

http://www.souzaoenterprises.com/MSM.html


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 17, 2006)

aquarian1252004 said:
			
		

> Congratulations Den, I have always admired your hair throughout your journey  you have got my PJ spidey sense itching :scratchch I think I am going to steal your idea and create my own sulfur oil solution.  I just need to find a company that sells just as good of a sulfur powder that you get in the UK here in the US <open to your suggestions>


Thank-you!! girl you know want to try it, go on give into your "PJ spidey sense itching" lol it truly does work. You know me, when somethings not right i will post and moan to everyone about it. My hair was sooo brittle and rough, now through my sulfur oil concoction and persisting with MSM i can enjoy my hair again, i'm no longer miserable i am so happy i can stop feeling my hair even my texturized ends feels better.  My advice is do a search online to find a natural products company, which sells herbs, oils just organic products and they should sell the yellow sulphur powder (external use only)not the white MSM sulfur for (external/internal). Purchase some natural oils to go along with the mix, i prefer coconut oil, jojoba oil, olive oil, you can also add vitamin E and/or EOs like rosemary, peppermint. When you get your ingredients together send me a PM and i'll give you the details of how to mix it, i also used a blender for mine to crush the powder down a little because it can clump to togetther a bit. good luck


----------



## carameldiva (Feb 17, 2006)

Congradulations Den1- i have been following your progress for a long time and i am so glad that you are back on track. question- are you still using the afro detangler or not? also if not what did you find as a suitable replacement for this? Thanks.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't mean to ask a silly question but, is the sulfur powder that you speak of the same as the the sulfur powder used to keep away chiggers(mite-like insects)?  If so, we also use this type of powder in the warm weather seasons to keep away snakes (snakes detest the stuff!). I have been trying to do a search to see if there were different types of sulfur powders (i.e the one you speak here, the one used in chemistry classes,etc)or if they are the same.  If all of these are the same then I have found big bags of this stuff at my local garden and seed store.  I don't mean to sound silly  but, I would just like some clarity.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 17, 2006)

carameldiva said:
			
		

> Congradulations Den1- i have been following your progress for a long time and i am so glad that you are back on track. question- are you still using the afro detangler or not? also if not what did you find as a suitable replacement for this? Thanks.


The afro detangler that you speak is it the one by Robin? if so, i only tried her sample of the product. I make my own homemade detangler and have been using it throughout my entire transition, i will never give up the mix. i tried s curl again recently however my homemade ingredients are far more potent.


----------



## ayoung (Feb 17, 2006)

I think I will try your sulfur oil idea as well. MTG has gotten the best of me...can't take the smell ANY longer!

Thanks den, you are always helping me out (unbeknownst to you  ) in my natural hair journey!


----------



## carameldiva (Feb 17, 2006)

den1 said:
			
		

> The afro detangler that you speak is it the one by Robin? if so, i only tried her sample of the product. I make my own homemade detangler and have been using it throughout my entire transition, i will never give up the mix. i tried s curl again recently however my homemade ingredients are far more potent.




Thanks for your prompt response- can i just ask one more question?- Do you prefer thick or thin conditioners?


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 17, 2006)

czyfaith77 said:
			
		

> I don't mean to ask a silly question but, is the sulfur powder that you speak of the same as the the sulfur powder used to keep away chiggers(mite-like insects)?  If so, we also use this type of powder in the warm weather seasons to keep away snakes (snakes detest the stuff!). I have been trying to do a search to see if there were different types of sulfur powders (i.e the one you speak here, the one used in chemistry classes,etc)or if they are the same.  If all of these are the same then I have found big bags of this stuff at my local garden and seed store.  I don't mean to sound silly  but, I would just like some clarity.  Thanks in advance!


The question you have posed is reasonable. I an unaware that are certain sulphur powders actually used to deter pests lol. The Sulphur i bought comes from a natural health store and is the same yellow colour found in MTG which can only be used externally mixed with something else i use carrier oils. My advise is to search a natural stores and ask a few questions. If it helps i'll post this picture of the one i use.


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 17, 2006)

ayoung1981 said:
			
		

> I think I will try your sulfur oil idea as well. MTG has gotten the best of me...can't take the smell ANY longer!
> 
> Thanks den, you are always helping me out (unbeknownst to you  ) in my natural hair journey!


Thank-you i'm happy to be of help. I hope you reap success with this formula let me know how you get on, if you decide to try it.


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 17, 2006)

carameldiva said:
			
		

> Thanks for your prompt response- can i just ask one more question?- Do you prefer thick or thin conditioners?


I prefer medium to thick conditioners with lots of slip, i have a lot of hair and need good coverage. my current favourites are HERBAL ESSENCES, JOICO and VO5 whioch is a little more runny. I also recently purchased AO  conditioners which seem pretty creamy and thick to me, i can't wait to try them when i take out my cornrows.


----------



## CurleeDST (Feb 17, 2006)

Where do you purchase sulfur powder?  




			
				den1 said:
			
		

> Hi Alli7, i really love my sulfur oil cocoction better than MTG, whicvh left my hair feeling coarser and drier despite the growth results, and it doesn't smell like bacon fat, in fact you can't smell anything. My hair grows fast with my own oil. I use my empty 32OZ mtg bottle for good measure....i fill the bottom about half an inch full of sulfur powder and fill the remainder with natural oils. the best are jojoba oil, olive oil, coconut oil, right to the top of the bottle. give it a good shake leave it for a day or two so that it can dissolve a bit, then its ready to be applied to the scalp or hair.


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 17, 2006)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> Where do you purchase sulfur powder?


Here is the link

http://www.baldwins.co.uk/perl/go.pl/shop/adv-search-results.html


----------



## CurleeDST (Feb 17, 2006)

I can't locate the suflur powder on this site.




			
				den1 said:
			
		

> Thanks Dee, i use the exact same yellow coloured sulfur powder as in MTG, The one i use is a yellow kind called Baldwins Sulphur Powder. http://www.baldwins.co.uk/perl/go.pl/shop/adv-search-results.html
> I'm rejoicing because i get better results. My formula is natural without the petrolatum and other unnatural additives.


----------



## MissJ (Feb 17, 2006)

That's awesome, den!  I may have to try your concoction.

I wonder if this is the same kind of sulfur powder that my daddy uses to keep snakes off the porch. :scratchch:  I'm going home tomorrow, so I may just have to steal some.


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 17, 2006)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> I can't locate the suflur powder on this site.


sorry its my fault i spelt it sulfur in the title of the thread/posts which is wrong. Type in the correct word  which is Sulphur


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 17, 2006)

MissJ said:
			
		

> That's awesome, den!  I may have to try your concoction.


Thank-you!!!! you can't lose with this formula, plus its far cheaper to purchase the powder, and throw in some reasonably priced oils.


----------



## MissJ (Feb 17, 2006)

You seem so excited.  Is that why you're up so late, or is this early for you?


----------



## CurleeDST (Feb 17, 2006)

From what I have read it looks as if one could purchase MSM supplements and take that to promote healthy hair, skin and nails.


----------



## CurleeDST (Feb 17, 2006)

BTW your hair looks great - wonderful growth!




			
				den1 said:
			
		

> Thank-you!!!! you can't lose with this formula, plus its far cheaper to purchase the powder, and throw in some reasonably priced oils.


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 17, 2006)

MissJ said:
			
		

> You seem so excited.  Is that why you're up so late, or is this early for you?


Girl i slept earlier, got up for prayer meeting and now i can't sleep lol so thats why i decide to stay up and chat, i suppose i'm bored and excited.


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 17, 2006)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> From what I have read it looks as if one could purchase MSM supplements and take that to promote healthy hair, skin and nails.


Yeah that's true, i use both i take the MSM Cystals internally and use sulphur topically. Both work great for me.


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 17, 2006)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> BTW your hair looks great - wonderful growth!


Thank-you the Lord knew i needed something good to happen with my hair, it was getting me down.


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, i'm gonna settle down to sleep now!!! Thanks for all your responses if there are any more questions i'll answer during the day.


----------



## Mestiza (Feb 18, 2006)

That's great news, den1!  I'm so happy that your hair has made a great improvement!


----------



## Mestiza (Feb 18, 2006)

czyfaith77 said:
			
		

> I don't mean to ask a silly question but, is the sulfur powder that you speak of the same as the the sulfur powder used to keep away chiggers(mite-like insects)? If so, we also use this type of powder in the warm weather seasons to keep away snakes (snakes detest the stuff!). I have been trying to do a search to see if there were different types of sulfur powders (i.e the one you speak here, the one used in chemistry classes,etc)or if they are the same. *If all of these are the same then I have found big bags of this stuff at my local garden and seed store.*  I don't mean to sound silly  but, I would just like some clarity.  Thanks in advance!



I was looking in one of those stores b/c someone told me to check there, for sulfur. A Sales Associate asked how would I be using it? I told him that I was interested in mixing it w/ coconut oil, etc... and putting it on my scalp/hair. He told me NOT to do that b/c it had other chemicals added that would, more than likely, take my hair out and would be very harmful for my scalp!!!  He said that people use it outdoors in gardens, lawns, etc... He scared the "you know what" out of me!   He showed me the big 5 lb. bag that cost about $15 and pointed out that is was NOT 100% sulfur.

I just had to mention that b/c I wouldn't want anyone to have the problems that he mentioned.


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 18, 2006)

Mestiza said:
			
		

> That's great news, den1!  I'm so happy that your hair has made a great improvement!


Thank-you, only now i'm looking forward to being natural again, i wasn't ceratin before because of the way my hair was reacting.


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 18, 2006)

Mestiza said:
			
		

> I was looking in one of those stores b/c someone told me to check there, for sulfur. A Sales Associate asked how would I be using it? I told him that I was interested in mixing it w/ coconut oil, etc... and putting it on my scalp/hair. He told me NOT to do that b/c it had other chemicals added that would, more than likely, take my hair out and would be very harmful for my scalp!!!  He said that people use it outdoors in gardens, lawns, etc... He scared the "you know what" out of me!   He showed me the big 5 lb. bag that cost about $15 and pointed out that is was NOT 100% sulfur.
> 
> I just had to mention that b/c I wouldn't want anyone to have the problems that he mentioned.


Oh nooo its a good thing he asked you then, the one i use is pure Sulphur by Baldwins. Didn't know all sulphurs aren't made the same, its a good thing i ordered from Baldwins. your best bet is to use MSM sulfur instead. Or order from Baldwins, i've been using this brand for over three moths and i have no problems.
here is pic of my hair after removing braids, the sulfur made my hair feel softer and stronger along with the internal msm.


----------



## Cooyah (Feb 18, 2006)

GREAT PROGRESS den1, ever since i discovered robin's site, you've been my inspiration. now for the ladies that want to purchase sulphur, you can go on ebay (you can find ANYTHING on ebay now). they have a few sellers who have the pure sulphur or at least 99.5 or something such.


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 18, 2006)

CiaJcanBabi said:
			
		

> GREAT PROGRESS den1, ever since i discovered robin's site, you've been my inspiration. now for the ladies that want to purchase sulphur, you can go on ebay (you can find ANYTHING on ebay now). they have a few sellers who have the pure sulphur or at least 99.5 or something such.


Thank-you!!! for your kind words and helping out the ladies interested in purchasing pure sulphur powder.


----------



## angellazette (Feb 18, 2006)

Back in July, I bought sulfur powder from http://sulfursoap.com/Sulfur-Powder.htm


----------



## aquarian1252004 (Feb 18, 2006)

angellazette said:
			
		

> Back in July, I bought sulfur powder from http://sulfursoap.com/Sulfur-Powder.htm


 
Damn thats pretty cheap and it includes shipping too.  How did you like the quality though???


----------



## Mestiza (Feb 19, 2006)

den1 said:
			
		

> Oh nooo its a good thing he asked you then, the one i use is pure Sulphur by Baldwins. Didn't know all sulphurs aren't made the same, its a good thing i ordered from Baldwins. your best bet is to use MSM sulfur instead. Or order from Baldwins, i've been using this brand for over three moths and i have no problems.
> here is pic of my hair after removing braids, the sulfur made my hair feel softer and stronger along with the internal msm.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so glad that he told me that! I think that it was mostly sulfur, but the other chemicals that were in that product is what would've caused the problems that he mentioned. It's definitely a safe bet to go w/ the pure 100% sulfur.  I looked for some MSM, today, but it was all gone. I only saw Glucosamine w/ MSM. I'll try some other places.

Your hair looks great!   It's pretty and thick!


----------



## Mestiza (Feb 19, 2006)

angellazette said:
			
		

> Back in July, I bought sulfur powder from http://sulfursoap.com/Sulfur-Powder.htm



Thanks for posting that link for everyone! :wink2:


----------



## hotshot (Feb 19, 2006)

i dont know if this was answered but i hope its useful:
Sulphur dissolves in oil
MSM dissolved in water

Proceed mixing!!!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 19, 2006)

den1 said:
			
		

> Thank-you, i never will stop using my supplements, my texture has also changed, it more a type 3 now, which i had when i was a little girl, somehow it changed to a type 4 over the years. I tried the HB  brand too, but it wasn't that great. New horizions is the best because it is pure and distilled. Let me know how you progress with the new brand of msm.



Den, how do you make MTG?  Sorry, if someone already asked this question.


----------



## ekomba (Feb 19, 2006)

den1 said:
			
		

> Some of you may remember my distressing thread last year, regarding the condition of my newgrowth, which was seemingly dry and brittle, for a whole year. I could not be certain whether my hair was reacting due to a deficency, stress or scab hair. i also had increasing breakage/brittleness in the middle of my head. I tried deep conditioners and moisturizers and nothing could bring my hair back to a healthy condition. I must admitt that my diet/health condition had been poor for a long time and I failed to adequately supplement my diet. I began to search the forum for threads discussing successes of various vitamins on the hair/health. i came across msm posts, EFAs silica etc. Praise God, i took the advice on here I went out and purchased high quality vitamins, I also purchased sulfur powder and mixed it with oils to replace MTG within two weeks my newgrowth softened, i have no britteleness, i have less shedding/breakage my hair is growing faster and it is helping to imprive my health.  I wanted to say thank you LHCF for all the support and advice, i couldn't have overcome this hurdle without you all.




Hey congratulations Den  ,hum i fell off the vits bandwagon for a week when i run out of many of them but i stocked up and waiting for everything and the mtg to arrive this week hum i may even try your mtg substitute after i run out of the two bottles i just ordered my hair is dry cant wait to get back on the vits yeahhhhhhhhh cant wait for my msm i need it like yesterday hehe


----------



## Zeal (Feb 19, 2006)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> Den 1, i hope you will continue to be happy with your *beautiful, thick, wavy, soft, long hair  *
> You have really helped me out!
> MSM is the truth...i was taking holland and baretts 1000 first(for 2months) i really like it.
> I now have gone onto the one you reccomend which i think is good too, my hair texture has changed , it is now very soft! i cannot even figure out my hair type...maybe 4A?
> ...


 
Which did she recommend?


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 19, 2006)

cocoberry10 said:
			
		

> Den, how do you make MTG?  Sorry, if someone already asked this question.


I use my empty 32OZ mtg bottle for good measure....i fill the bottom about half an inch full of sulfur powder and fill the remainder with natural oils. the best are jojoba oil, olive oil, coconut oil, right to the top of the bottle. give it a good shake leave it for a day or two so that it can dissolve a bit, then its ready to be applied to the scalp or hair.


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 19, 2006)

Zeal said:
			
		

> Which did she recommend?


I recommend pure crystal flakes msm from www.a1msm.co.uk


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 19, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> Hey congratulations Den  ,hum i fell off the vits bandwagon for a week when i run out of many of them but i stocked up and waiting for everything and the mtg to arrive this week hum i may even try your mtg substitute after i run out of the two bottles i just ordered my hair is dry cant wait to get back on the vits yeahhhhhhhhh cant wait for my msm i need it like yesterday hehe


Thanks girl for leaving those comments in my album, good luck with your new vits, keep in touch. den1


----------



## ONEBLESSEDRN (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm about to join you on making your own MSM oil.
I can't take the stench of this MTG. I was in church today paranoid everytime someone looked in my direction I was scurred they were smelling my hair. 


			
				den1 said:
			
		

> Thank-you!! girl you know want to try it, go on give into your "PJ spidey sense itching" lol it truly does work. You know me, when somethings not right i will post and moan to everyone about it. My hair was sooo brittle and rough, now through my sulfur oil concoction and persisting with MSM i can enjoy my hair again, i'm no longer miserable i am so happy i can stop feeling my hair even my texturized ends feels better.  My advice is do a search online to find a natural products company, which sells herbs, oils just organic products and they should sell the yellow sulphur powder (external use only)not the white MSM sulfur for (external/internal). Purchase some natural oils to go along with the mix, i prefer coconut oil, jojoba oil, olive oil, you can also add vitamin E and/or EOs like rosemary, peppermint. When you get your ingredients together send me a PM and i'll give you the details of how to mix it, i also used a blender for mine to crush the powder down a little because it can clump to togetther a bit. good luck


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 19, 2006)

ONEBLESSEDRN said:
			
		

> I'm about to join you on making your own MSM oil.
> I can't take the stench of this MTG. I was in church today paranoid everytime someone looked in my direction I was scurred they were smelling my hair.


HAHAHAHA I understand you!!! The MTG was too stanky for me.  I hope you jump on the bandwagon with me too.


----------



## sareca (Feb 19, 2006)

Congrats, Den.  

Your beautiful hair has been one of my hairspirations since I joined LHCF. Is your signature right? Do you take 20,000mg/day of MSM.


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 19, 2006)

sareca said:
			
		

> Congrats, Den.
> 
> Your beautiful hair has been one of my hairspirations since I joined LHCF. Is your signature right? Do you take 20,000mg/day of MSM.


Thanks girl!!1I know you can't believe it!! but i was taking 20,000mg daily. i've cut down but i'm boosting it up again soon, i take for health reasons too.


----------



## sareca (Feb 19, 2006)

den1 said:
			
		

> Thanks girl!!1I know you can't believe it!! but i was taking 20,000mg daily. i've cut down but i'm boosting it up again soon, i take for health reasons too.



And I thought I was doing something with my 2,000 mg/day.  
I want to work up to 6,000mg/day, but I've been hesitant because it relaxes me a bit.  It doesn't make me sleepy, but I can definitely feel it.


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 19, 2006)

sareca said:
			
		

> And I thought I was doing something with my 2,000 mg/day.
> I want to work up to 6,000mg/day, but I've been hesitant because it relaxes me a bit.  It doesn't make me sleepy, but I can definitely feel it.


lol Don't follow me i'm mrs crazy woman, the problem with me is i want instant results fast, so i overload. yes i'm impatient, but i find it works. at lkeast you get great results using 2,000mg daily, i think my results are a bit slower. i'm sure i read somewhere that you have to adjust the intake according to body weight and other factors. i know i'm Waaay too big, so more intake of supplements are needed to acheive good results.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 22, 2006)

den1 said:
			
		

> lol Don't follow me i'm mrs crazy woman, the problem with me is i want instant results fast, so i overload. yes i'm impatient, but i find it works. at lkeast you get great results using 2,000mg daily, i think my results are a bit slower. i'm sure i *read somewhere that you have to adjust the intake according to body weight and other factors.* i know i'm Waaay too big, so more intake of supplements are needed to acheive good results.


 
hi den1,

by chance do you remember where you read this? I would love to know how much msm I should be taking.
tia


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 22, 2006)

tishee said:
			
		

> hi den1,
> 
> by chance do you remember where you read this? I would love to know how much msm I should be taking.
> tia


I found the info you requested this source is extracted from
http://www.souzaoenterprises.com/MSM.html

How to use

If you are using capsules:

Start taking 1 MSM capsule twice daily per 30 pounds of body weight. 
Take with meals or juice. 
For optimum results, use in conjunction with a diet high in fresh fruits and vegetables. For accelerated results increase your intake as desired. 
If you are using powder:

Start taking ¼ teaspoon of MSM powder twice daily per 60 pounds of body weight. 
Take with meals or juice. 
For optimum results, use in conjunction with a diet high in fresh fruits and vegetables. For accelerated results increase your intake as desired. 
If you are using Torpedos tablets:

Take 1 Torpedo tablet twice daily per 60 pounds of body weight. 
Torpedos tablets are easier to swallow and dissolve more quickly than capsules or conventional tablets. 
Dosage:

MSM is no more toxic than water. Any excess of MSM in your system will stay in the bloodstream for 12 hours, removing toxins and cleaning the interior walls of arteries. 

A single dose of MSM is usually not effective in ameliorating symptoms. Noticeable results are usually seen within 2-21 days. 

The amount of MSM in each dose is not critical, daily dosages from 150-5000 mg per day may be ingested and put to work internally. However the benefit of MSM is enhanced when coupled with equal amounts of ascorbic acid and vitamin C. 

MSM is found naturally in the human body (in the blood, and in the organs). 
MSM has been detected in normal human urine 
The natural level of MSM in the circulatory system of an adult human male is about 0.2 parts per million. 
Normal human adults excrete from 4 to 11 mg of MSM per day in their urine. 
In mammals, the concentration of MSM in the body's various storehouses decreases with age, possibly as a result of changing diet or body metabolism. Some research suggests that there is a minimum concentration of MSM that must be maintained in the body to preserve the normal function and structure.


----------



## XXXtacy (Feb 22, 2006)

​I love your story!!! I would follow your postings when I first came on the board to understand about the differences between MTG/Sulphur oil.  I started taking MSM from your advice. You are such a role model.

Thanks again for all of your words of wisdom and now for the information about the proper dosage per body weight. 

I got a lot of work to do. My plan was to start with one product to see the results and add on. I havent seen a major difference with MSM perhaps because of the low dosages. I am giving it 6 - 8 weeks. Then add another product. Babbling now.will stop talking.........


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 22, 2006)

den1 thanks SO much!  




			
				den1 said:
			
		

> I found the info you requested this source is extracted from
> http://www.souzaoenterprises.com/MSM.html
> 
> How to use
> ...


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 23, 2006)

XXXtacy said:
			
		

> ​I love your story!!! I would follow your postings when I first came on the board to understand about the differences between MTG/Sulphur oil.  I started taking MSM from your advice. You are such a role model.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your words of wisdom and now for the information about the proper dosage per body weight.
> 
> I got a lot of work to do. My plan was to start with one product to see the results and add on. I havent seen a major difference with MSM perhaps because of the low dosages. I am giving it 6 - 8 weeks. Then add another product. Babbling now.will stop talking.........


Thank-you very much, being called a role model is one of the nicest things that has been said to me. How much msm are you consuming daily? you can gradually increase until to see results. Good luck


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 23, 2006)

Your welcome Tishee



			
				tishee said:
			
		

> den1 thanks SO much!


----------



## kitkat3ny (Feb 26, 2006)

Den1, thanks so much for sharing your regimen.  I PMed you.


----------



## SherryLove (Feb 26, 2006)

hey there, denise...


i am so happy you found a mix that works for you and your BEAUTIFUL hair!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 26, 2006)

SherryLove said:
			
		

> hey there, denise...
> 
> 
> i am so happy you found a mix that works for you and your BEAUTIFUL hair!!!!!!!!


Aww Thanks Sherry.....


----------



## czyfaith77 (Mar 1, 2006)

Mestiza said:
			
		

> I was looking in one of those stores b/c someone told me to check there, for sulfur. A Sales Associate asked how would I be using it? I told him that I was interested in mixing it w/ coconut oil, etc... and putting it on my scalp/hair. He told me NOT to do that b/c it had other chemicals added that would, more than likely, take my hair out and would be very harmful for my scalp!!!  He said that people use it outdoors in gardens, lawns, etc... He scared the "you know what" out of me!  He showed me the big 5 lb. bag that cost about $15 and pointed out that is was NOT 100% sulfur.
> 
> I just had to mention that b/c I wouldn't want anyone to have the problems that he mentioned.


 
Thanks I wanted to know and I am glad another person on here (one from Ga.) knew what I was talking about when I said it keeps the snakes away. I am glad I  mentioned now.


----------



## sweetascocoa (Mar 1, 2006)

well, ive been taking 3000mg of MS powder form puritans pride for a while. ive slacked off but im not drinking some tea with my MSM powder in it. 

question: 
will MSM powder dissolve in oil? if it doesnt, ill go ahead and order the sulphur from here:

http://sulfursoap.com/Sulfur-Powder.htm


----------



## Nanyanika (Mar 1, 2006)

toosexy1 said:
			
		

> well, ive been taking 3000mg of MS powder form puritans pride for a while. ive slacked off but im not drinking some tea with my MSM powder in it.
> 
> question:
> will MSM powder dissolve in oil? if it doesnt, ill go ahead and order the sulphur from here:
> ...


I've added MSM to oil before, but i found it didn't dissolve.


----------



## napgurl (Mar 1, 2006)

Den1 great news.  I know you were getting a little discouraged, I'm glad to know your hair goals are back on track.   One question, how is MSM reacting on your skin?  Some have bad reactions other say MSM has made them look more youthful. What is your experience?


----------



## Nanyanika (Mar 1, 2006)

mscolwhite said:
			
		

> Den1 great news.  I know you were getting a little discouraged, I'm glad to know your hair goals are back on track.   One question, how is MSM reacting on your skin?  Some have bad reactions other say MSM has made them look more youthful. What is your experience?


Thank-you, yes i was very discouraged going natural due to the dry and brittle newgrowth, my supplements have been a life saver. MSM makes my skin more radiant and smoother, i take a pure brand without chemicals. i've used other brands which made my skin break out, thankfully, this has never occured with my current mineral.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Mar 1, 2006)

Congrats Den! I am sooo happy that you found a regiman that works for you! You have such beautiful long hair and I am glad that you are no longer frustrated with it. You are one of the first heads of hair that I saw when I first found this board and you instantly became one of my hair idols. Thanks so much for being so generous with your knowlege and so helpful when people have questions ( I know I bugged you for a while!  ) I never would have thought about making my own MTG, which by the way is working its magic, and I thank you for sharing your recipe. Again congradulations!


----------



## Nanyanika (Mar 1, 2006)

naturallady said:
			
		

> Congrats Den! I am sooo happy that you found a regiman that works for you! You have such beautiful long hair and I am glad that you are no longer frustrated with it. You are one of the first heads of hair that I saw when I first found this board and you instantly became one of my hair idols. Thanks so much for being so generous with your knowlege and so helpful when people have questions ( I know I bugged you for a while!  ) I never would have thought about making my own MTG, which by the way is working its magic, and I thank you for sharing your recipe. Again congradulations!


Thank-you!! naturallady, I have great satisfaction when i can help others epsecially when i can be of assistance. I'm overjoyed that you are receiving more success with your regime, i love your hair and its growing like crazy.


----------



## Nita81 (Mar 3, 2006)

bump....bookmark


----------



## BrownBetty (Mar 4, 2006)

How is everyone applying this?  I have oil everywhere, pillowcase, scarf...  Am I using too much, the applicator tip I use is wide... maybe I can try and old wgo bottle, hmmm..


----------



## Nanyanika (Mar 4, 2006)

MissVee said:
			
		

> How is everyone applying this?  I have oil everywhere, pillowcase, scarf...  Am I using too much, the applicator tip I use is wide... maybe I can try and old wgo bottle, hmmm..


Try not to saturate the head too much, Just add enough to coat hair or scalp. I used to be heavy handed with mine, but i usually adjust the amount, to prevent the mixture runing my pillows.


----------



## naturaline (Mar 4, 2006)

this threads great... iv mixed sulfur powder, le india and castor oil. to this i also added a few drops of peppermint and a drop of cedarwood. it feels all tingley and nice on my scalp.


----------



## Nanyanika (Mar 4, 2006)

naturaline said:
			
		

> this threads great... iv mixed sulfur powder, le india and castor oil. to this i also added a few drops of peppermint and a drop of cedarwood. it feels all tingley and nice on my scalp.


OOOH That mixture sounds great...please report back when you see the results


----------



## ravensunshine (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks Den- you have created anotherconvert here. I'm on my way over to Ebay to purchase some pure Sulphur powder! That way I can use Paypal, I hate entering my credit card online each time I purchase something.

I hate, hate the smell of mtg and wanted to use it, but boy howdy that odor! I saw immediate benefits, but couldn't tolerate the rotten odor, so it sits on my bathroom counter laughing at me.  And I've wasted more EO, WGO, etc trying to cut the smell-to no avail, I still felt like like I was a funky woman! This mixture of yours sounds perfect! And I'll be able to cuddle with my little nefew again. Thank you!


----------



## Nanyanika (Mar 6, 2006)

ravensunshine said:
			
		

> Thanks Den- you have created anotherconvert here. I'm on my way over to Ebay to purchase some pure Sulphur powder! That way I can use Paypal, I hate entering my credit card online each time I purchase something.
> 
> I hate, hate the smell of mtg and wanted to use it, but boy howdy that odor! I saw immediate benefits, but couldn't tolerate the rotten odor, so it sits on my bathroom counter laughing at me.  And I've wasted more EO, WGO, etc trying to cut the smell-to no avail, I still felt like like I was a funky woman! This mixture of yours sounds perfect! And I'll be able to cuddle with my little nefew again. Thank you!


Your welcome!! You won't regret it!!! the sulfur oil formula works just as good without the stink smell. I tends to make my hair a lot softer than MTG. I wish yoiu much success with the new formula. You can also jazz it up with EOs, if you like different scents. good luck


----------



## Nanyanika (Mar 8, 2006)

I have a new site, the link is in my signature if anyone is interested


----------



## BrownBetty (Mar 8, 2006)

den1 said:
			
		

> I have a new site, the link is in my signature if anyone is interested


 
This stuff works.  my crown was a little thin and it is filling in nicely.  I am 10 post relaxer and my new growth is coming in.  Thanks DEN1!!!

Okay, those of us who relax, do you stop applying the oil the week you get a touchup?  I dont want a chemical reaction in my hair (sulphur and the perm).


----------



## Nanyanika (Mar 8, 2006)

MissVee said:
			
		

> This stuff works.  my crown was a little thin and it is filling in nicely.  I am 10 post relaxer and my new growth is coming in.  Thanks DEN1!!!
> 
> Okay, those of us who relax, do you stop applying the oil the week you get a touchup?  I dont want a chemical reaction in my hair (sulphur and the perm).


Oh wow, that's great i'm so happy that people are still receiving good benefits from using a replica version. happy growing


----------



## Faith (Mar 8, 2006)

den1 said:
			
		

> I found the info you requested this source is extracted from
> http://www.souzaoenterprises.com/MSM.html
> 
> How to use
> ...


So if a person was 120lb they would need to take 8 MSM capsules a day?


----------



## Faith (Mar 8, 2006)

I will have to try the mix...I wanted to try the MTG but I know the smell would not work for me.


----------



## Nanyanika (Mar 8, 2006)

Faith said:
			
		

> So if a person was 120lb they would need to take 8 MSM capsules a day?


Yes, According to the nutritional info on this site. I personally do not follow this guideline i take 10,000mg daily in juice. everyone's different you have to experiment to find out how it will work


----------



## amy1234 (Mar 8, 2006)

Update on using mtg & olive oil on the scalp once a week: My scalp is throbbing right now I don't know what to do about it. This really does work! I have so much new growth right now.


----------



## Nanyanika (Mar 8, 2006)

*Dee* said:
			
		

> Update on using mtg & olive oil on the scalp once a week: My scalp is throbbing right now I don't know what to do about it. This really does work! I have so much new growth right now.


Congrats, MTG really does work well


----------



## Nanyanika (Jun 12, 2006)

just thought i'd bump this thread this the recent re-emergence of msm success stories. I'm still getting great results


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jun 12, 2006)

den1 said:
			
		

> just thought i'd bump this thread this the recent re-emergence of msm success stories. I'm still getting great results


 
This is a great thread  thanks Den for introducing me to MSM, It's one of the best supplements ever, so many benefits.


----------



## Nanyanika (Jun 12, 2006)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> This is a great thread  thanks Den for introducing me to MSM, It's one of the best supplements ever, so many benefits.


Your welcome darling!! Msm plus the EFAs are staples in my hair/diet regimen, im taking these as long as i live. the EFAs, make my skin clearer and softer, and the msm helps with physical agility and makes my hair soft plus much more.


----------



## Nanyanika (Sep 28, 2006)

i thought i might bump this thread since our new member has sparked an interest in msm..i'll always stand by my msm


----------



## cancerianjewel (Oct 10, 2006)

I am thinking of trying this msm thing.  I have read about people taking it by mouth, as well as adding it to hair products and putting it on the hair/scalp topically.  My concern with ingesting it is that I am BAAADDDDDDDDD at drinking water, and that whole thing about pimples, cysts, etc. scares me.  Any opinions/experience with using msm both ways?  Which is better?

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nanyanika (Oct 10, 2006)

cancerianjewel said:
			
		

> I am thinking of trying this msm thing.  I have read about people taking it by mouth, as well as adding it to hair products and putting it on the hair/scalp topically.  My concern with ingesting it is that I am BAAADDDDDDDDD at drinking water, and that whole thing about pimples, cysts, etc. scares me.  Any opinions/experience with using msm both ways?  Which is better?
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


I hate water, so i when i take msm religiuosly I mix water with fresh fruit juice, and msm I place the mix into a litre bottle and drink it throughout the day and no breakouts.


----------



## mppaul2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Den1! a long time ago I was diagnosed as being allergic to sulfur after taking some medicine..I think I had hives and the doctor changed the presription..now I wonder if it was just an effect of the detoxification? Now i wonder if i take it in small doses..like you...drinking it through out the day..or mix it up and apply topically will it be okay?...erplexed


----------



## cocoberry10 (Mar 23, 2008)

Bumping after the other thread!


----------



## Deja9 (Mar 23, 2008)

Bumping .. this is good stuff!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 24, 2008)

Den you are such a sweetheart, thanks for sharing, peace & blessings


----------



## Deja9 (Apr 28, 2008)

I heard that sulphur powder can be purchased at walmart! Since I'm not allergic to sulfur this is good news.


----------



## miami74 (May 1, 2008)

Deja9 said:


> I heard that sulphur powder can be purchased at walmart! Since I'm not allergic to sulfur this is good news.



Is it at the pharmacy dept?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 1, 2008)

Deja9 said:


> I heard that sulphur powder can be purchased at walmart! Since I'm not allergic to sulfur this is good news.


 

I just read that we shouldn't use the lawn and garden kind...is that what you are speaking of?  I bought MSM caps 1000mg from wmart, 9 bucks...they didn't have powder in pharmacy....


----------



## Blaque*Angel (May 22, 2008)

bumping


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 22, 2008)

Interesting:  I'm taking MSM, Flaxseed Oil and Silica...(and using Den's Elixir with sulphur in it  ).
Hope I get results like her! .


----------



## Phoenix14 (May 22, 2008)

where are you all (USA) people buying your sulfur powder?


----------



## Deja9 (May 22, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I just read that we shouldn't use the lawn and garden kind...is that what you are speaking of?  I bought MSM caps 1000mg from wmart, 9 bucks...they didn't have powder in pharmacy....




If they don't have sulfur in the pharmacy at walmart you can find it at walgreens. MSM is not the same type of sulfur as the yellow powder. Den1 ordered hers from baldwins-a site that is found earlier in this thread. This is where the creator of BT ordered hers too, I believe.


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah I've been thinking about making my own mix for quite some time now...might try that looking at all these positive results .  I appreciate the hussle of StillALady and the creator of Bee-Mine, but sometimes the added expense of shipping really takes away from the positives of a premade growth serum


----------



## miami74 (Jun 14, 2008)

Deja9 said:


> If they don't have sulfur in the pharmacy at walmart you can find it at walgreens. MSM is not the same type of sulfur as the yellow powder. Den1 ordered hers from baldwins-a site that is found earlier in this thread. *This is where the creator of BT ordered hers too, I believe*.



Can anyone confirm if this is true?  If that's the case, I can just order it from Baldwin and make my own!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 22, 2008)

You are correct.  I actually found a walmart in pearland, tx that would order it for you for about 5 bucks.  Then I called my corner walgreens and they could too.  Some walmarts would not do it without a prescription...(the reason for my earlier post - but I always win, so I called another Walmart and another and another...persistence is a beautiful thing )  So, I have a gi-normously huge bottle of flowers of sulphur (yellow)powder for $15!!  I was teased that this will probably last til The Millenium  .  When mixed it gets watery, but it seems so moisturizing!  I love the way it makes my hair feel.  I was afraid to get it on my hair.  Is that okay?  To get it on your strands?  Does anyone purposely apply it to the entire hair?  I'd like to know about that...

Thanks Den, you are a blessing, you will be Extra blessed for all your help and tips....(On that note...Hey Guys, go to Crown and Glory Prayer Intercession Thread and See What You Think....)

Let me Go Grow some more hair, y'all...btw, my transition is going smoothly, now i have to work on styling.... I am looking a HAM...and that's so un-Br*nze-y, ya' know?  Do you all know good Pressers in Houston?  I could use a hook-up!



Deja9 said:


> If they don't have sulfur in the pharmacy at walmart you can find it at walgreens. MSM is not the same type of sulfur as the yellow powder. Den1 ordered hers from baldwins-a site that is found earlier in this thread. This is where the creator of BT ordered hers too, I believe.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 23, 2008)

Bumping for old time sake... 

Progress reports please laides??


----------



## chiconya (Apr 1, 2009)

Bumping just for the heck of it Den you are such a contributor! Now I am off to find the sulphur I bought because of this very thread and mix it up. I wouldn't dare try MTG.


----------



## cookie1 (Apr 1, 2009)

How do I mix this?  How is it applied?  Can it be used on relaxed hair?


----------



## chiconya (Apr 2, 2009)

cookie1 said:


> How do I mix this?  How is it applied?  Can it be used on relaxed hair?



Before trying anything please read NurseN98's notes on her Sulphur mix she has safety tips and everything on there. Be sure to use gloves if you try and be safe! 

The way I make mines with Extra Virgin Coconut oil, Extra Virgin Olive oil,  and Sublimed Sulphur. I use a little under half an ounce of sulphur powder  in my mix. I would advise starting out with a lower amount of sulphur and increasing as needed.

There are really no rules when making except not adding to much sulphur and using a heavy oil such as olive, castor, or some other thick oil to mix with the sulphur. Also you wouldn't want to go over board with stimulants or add anything with protein. Also the biggest rule is safety you don't want it all over you kitchen counter, or in your eyes or mouth.

Also you want to shake it up really well and put the mixture only on your scalp not the length of your hair. This is not advisable if you are allergic to sulphur.


Later on I am considering adding some essential oils to my mix but I opted out for now. 

I plan on applying to my scalp once a day at night after moisturizing and sealing with an oil. My mix is thick and it isn't runny or stinky like MTG it stays put on my scalp. My hair is tingling and itching as I type this note and not in a bad way!


----------



## brandy (Apr 2, 2009)

miami74 said:


> Can anyone confirm if this is true? If that's the case, I can just order it from Baldwin and make my own!


 Yes its true!


----------



## My Friend (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for sharing a great recipe with LHCF. If you decide to re open shop, I'll surely purchase


----------



## Noir (Aug 2, 2011)

oops wrong thread.....


----------



## ida2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Bumb bumb


----------

